# Alvey Reel



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

How come that I never see people using Alvey reels on a yak?
Shouldn`t they be perfect for that job? (so close to water and spray, more resistant, less parts....)


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I never leave home without it :shock: .Well I don't use it for work paying bills or at barbecues or Christenings....or when eating out but most other times it's with me...lol. :lol: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

I use an alvey from a yak, caught snapper and kingfish with them, when baitfishing. Great for easy maintenance in saltwater. Only one issue - don't let the line come off the spool and wrap around the centre drag knob - I lost a good fish with this. It wrapped because the drag was too light when the fish struck the bait, the spool spun too quick, line wrapped....If you fish with them in a rod holder set about 2 kg of drag, the yak might tilt over a bit when a fish hits the bait so expect this, but the line stays taut from the spool to your rod guides. Have the smaller diameter models, they are easier to use on a yak. I find small overheads a bit easier to use on a yak (smaller reel size), but require heaps more maintenance.
Cheers,
Paul.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Traditionally Alvey's are used with low mounted rod seats - but I would have thought this would not be that satifactory on yak - eg for flush mount rod holders etc. What do you Alvey owners do - use a spinning reel mount height ?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

solatree said:


> Traditionally Alvey's are used with low mounted rod seats - but I would have thought this would not be that satifactory on yak - eg for flush mount rod holders etc. What do you Alvey owners do - use a spinning reel mount height ?


All my flush deck holders have a section of PVC *inserted as a riser after launching* even when using an eggbeater, and of course easily solves the short butt rod used on Alvey.

The Alvey is perfect on a yak and being bullet proof and only disappoints when requiring constant casting as in luring or SPs, when eggbeaters and baitcasters are better


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Alveys are the best but require more skill to operate. I dont use risers just let the reel touch the kayak, seems to work ok still letting line peel if necessary. A swivel is needed to stop line twist. Whilst I have destroyed a couple of alveys by having line overspool and wrap the handle then busting them off as the fish takes up line, and another by stripping the drag mechanism they will outlast threadies and overheads by years especially from a yak.


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

I caught my PB redfin using my dad's baekelite Alvey attached to a 6" graphite rod on Lake Burley Griffin. I'd taken the reel out with me to run the line out on the water to get rid of any twists. After winding it back in, just for the hell of it, I tied on a lure, tossed it out, 5 seconds later a nice reddie. There's something really enjoyable about winding a fish in with a simple reel with relatively light line. On another occasion I caught a very small redfin with a Mitchell 499, again after straightening the line.


----------



## Gregsnitro (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been Kayak fishing with good quality eggbeaters for the past two years. I have found the reels jsut cannot cope the the rigors of Kayak fishing. Namely getting constantly soaked in saltwater. I have filled them with grease to prevent the ingrese of water but they tend to fail. This includes a leading brand of eggbeater. Becoming increasingly frustrated, I recently resurected my Alvey 500B and Alvey 500 Rod which I use with soft plastics in the esturies. What a surprise! This little combo is great for flicking these plastics about, I can cast just as far as braid or further and the reel is a joy to use and so simple! Usng an Alvey is like riding a bike, once you know how to use it correctly you never forget. I have now ordered a Alvey style rod for my 6000BCV which I will use for snapper and offshore fishing and I know it has a decent drag to boot.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I love them!
Dunk to clean and very nice to use!


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I destroyed a perfectly good 651 that I had had for ten or so years. Bought a big spool of Berkley Big Game line in 15kg and after spooling up a TLD and a Baitrunner still had plenty to do the Alvey as well. Everything was sweet, new line on the Alvey filled it nicely. I put the reel down next to me job done. Ten minutes later I heard the first of a few crackles that to my horror was the fiberglass being crushed under the contracting line that I had put on "nice and tight". :shock: :shock:  :lol: Needless to say lesson learned.


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

dont you just love spooling up 500+ metres of line onto an alvey. i done 3 the other week and got some serious cramps on the last one.


----------

